# Crown and Buckle Chevron.



## WRENCH

I ordered one of these, probably because it received good reviews elsewhere. The fabric is comfortable, and the buckle and hardware are similar to that fitted to Tudor fabric straps, although of a noticeable difference in quality, which is understandable give the price difference. I'm am not in any way criticising the fittings as they are perfectly good. It's a one piece strap, and sits on the watch neatly. The strap cost £24.32 plus post/packaging £5.32, plus customs fees of £13.70. Total cost of £43.34. Is it worth it ? As an alternative to a Tudor fabric strap, yes. The strap appears to be well constructed, the only criticism I would make (and it's me probably being over fussy) I would have liked the buckle to have been another 0.5mm thick.


----------



## normdiaz

Recently added one in the "Royale/Harvest color combo. Being in the U.S. mine came in as USD32 delivered. Only criticism is the color came in darker than that shown in the vendor's image, the adjustment process is a bit time-consuming, and the strap needs more than the provided 5 holes. It did adjust to the buckle being centered on the underside of the wrist with minimal strap-end protrusion beyond the keeper. I was debating between this strap and the Haveston "Service Series Sector" (now available through a U.S. seller). and now think I should have gone with the Haveston for roughly the same price.


----------



## WRENCH

I got a couple of adjustable perlon straps off the watch gecko sale, which in some ways (buckle and hardware)are better quality at about a third of the cost, once you've factored in the duty/import fees.


----------



## normdiaz

Now a Swedish strap company has started selling straps that appear to be a "homage" to the Chevron strap.


----------



## WRENCH

normdiaz said:


> Now a Swedish strap company has started selling straps that appear to be a "homage" to the Chevron strap.


 Link if possible please.


----------



## normdiaz

WRENCH said:


> Link if possible please.


 Not sure link to a commercial site is allowed here. Vendor is "Cheapest NATO Straps", so you can probably find through your own search.


----------



## normdiaz

normdiaz said:


> Not sure link to a commercial site is allowed here. Vendor is "Cheapest NATO Straps", so you can probably find through your own search.


 Found a review on the straps. Should pass mod inspection.

https://yeomanseiko.com/2019/09/22/single-pass-adjustable-strap-by-cheapestnatostraps-com/

Note: IMHO, in side-by-side comparison the CNS strap does not come close to the C&B Chevron strap, but the price differential may somewhat compensate. Time will tell.


----------



## normdiaz

Finally succumbed to the Haveston A-2 Service series. But it's a bit too thick for the intended watch so I'm awaiting curved spring bars to change on the watch and mount the strap.


----------



## normdiaz

normdiaz said:


> Finally succumbed to the Haveston A-2 Service series. But it's a bit too thick for the intended watch so I'm awaiting curved spring bars to change on the watch and mount the strap.


 Curved spring bars worked like a charm for the Haveston. Highly recommend them for watches whose space between case and spring bar is too narrow for a NATO strap.


----------



## normdiaz

normdiaz said:


> Curved spring bars worked like a charm for the Haveston. Highly recommend them for watches whose space between case and spring bar is too narrow for a NATO strap.


 Comparing the Haveston A-2 to the C&B Chevron, I'd give the Haveston a slight edge. Matter of personal preference, of course.


----------

